# Bob Orlando has passed...



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2016)

My good friend Bob Orlando has passed away.  He was a
one of a kind martial practitioner and will be greatly missed
by us all.  Truly a legend.

Two of his greatest works were the books:
Indonesian Fighting Fundamentals and
Martial Arts America

R.I.P. Bob we will greatly miss you as you
touched everyone you trained with!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 12, 2016)

My condolences Brian.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear about his passing,  Brian. Friends in the Arts are friends for life.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. Was an excellent martial artist.
RIP.


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 13, 2016)

Very sorry to hear this.  Requiescat in pace.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 13, 2016)

.


----------



## Buka (Aug 13, 2016)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2016)

My Condolences


----------

